# Elstree 3rd Annual Meet Fri 19th June



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear TTiers

After popular demand the annual meet at Elstree is back for the 3rd time.
This year we have a slight change of venue for reasons that I will explain during our first drinks. This year's venue is behind the Elstree Aerodrome:

*The Battle Axes Pub
Aldenham Rd and Butterfly Lane corner
Elstree, Hertfordshire 
WD6 3AD*

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=16&c ... &qs=WD63AD

The pub is behind the Aerodrome and we will be under the landing flight path this time. We will have exclusive use of the pub's overflow car park, where we can park our TTs and take some lovely photos. We will also have the exclusive use of a part of the pub for our dinner. 
Food will be typical nice pub food made with local Hertfordshire produce. Prices can range from roughly £20 for a 3 course meal chosen from the extensive menu or £10 for a 2 course meal, chosen from a specific menu or £12 for a 3 course meal, chosen from the same specific menu. 
No specific arrival instructions this year, as the pub's entrance is on the straight on Alldenham Rd. No need to turn on Butterfly Lane. Aldenham Rd is a very long straight so you might want to start braking early as some of you have already discovered...... 

*Be there on the 19th June Fri at 7:00*

1 Mr SlineTT and Mrs SlineTT
2 Mrs Phodge and Mr Phodge
3 Mr Coope and Mrs Coope
4 SimonQS and Mrs SimonQS
5 Mr ianttr and Mrs ianttr
6 CamV6
7 i2oops
8 Was
9 COLI and Mrs COLI
10 waTTford and Mrs waTTford and young waTTford 
11 sTTranger
12 ttrev21
13 Dotti and Hisnibs
14 rapid225
15 s7fan
16 NaughTTy
17 country boy


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me and Mr Me, please!! 

And we'll try not to set the brakes on fire this time!! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Brake fire is good, it will be part of the opening ceremony..........   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Mrs Coope and I will be there.....not sure if I can set fire to the brakes though ! Can we still come ?

Coope


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

and another 2 , please.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

You are all on the list TTiers...... 

That was a quick reply, it seems that it was more popular denand than I had thought so....... 

NO, brake fires are not compulsory.........


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Any Non-TTs allowed? Would be nice to catch up with the crowd


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course Amit, feel free to join us, the car park is just about big enough for the Merc.........


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Excellent! Shame its not the Mezze that was put out last year, that was brilliant! Really looking forward to this  Put me down as a singleton for the moment, will try convince the missus..


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im gonna come as a passenger! Either with Simon QS or Amitt!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Passengers are welcome as well Ben.......


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey again, just had a word with a colleague who just bought a QS and he would like to come along. He is a member of the Forum and his user name is gazzabazza1000.

Really looking forward to it.

Gary ( Coope )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I seem to always miss this meet.

I think we'll be in Cyprus. I need to consult the Social Sec. :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Gary your QS friend is on the list.................... 

Rich, i know...... but Cyprus sounds good to me.... Elstree... Cyprus... :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Count me in too!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course Cameron, there couldn't be an Elstree meet without you........... 

Is Mrs CamV6 coming along?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Its soon to be Mrs CamV6


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up Amit!

Count me in guys!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

i2oops said:


> Cheers for the heads up Amit!
> 
> Count me in guys!


No Probs  Havent seen you since the Curry Lunch in Stanmore... Elstree is an excellent meet, last year was brilliant, especially with GEM's car parked by the runway with his "Landing Lights" in the doors :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

No runway this year I am afraid, but the straight next to the pub makes up for it big time......... :wink:

i2oops on the list......


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

1 more for the list please, 1 day before my B'day [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

wicked 

Should send out PMs for these kinda meets more often


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

amiTT said:


> i2oops said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the heads up Amit!
> ...


I know mate! Another meet is well overdue! I'm glad you're coming but we need your old car there dammit :!:

I technically have some 'flying hours' left at Elstree though it has been 2 yrs since I last took a lesson...if they don't mind maybe I can finish off my pre-booked lessons so we can take some arial shots of our cars. It's a four seater so there would be 2 passenger seats free if anyones brave enough :lol:


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Are newbees allowed ? be good to put faces to threads plus its not far from me [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

i2oops said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > i2oops said:
> ...


i2oops me ol mukka!

How you doing mate! Gonna be great to have you at the meet. I don't fly, so there is no chance of me taking that offer, but even so, i think its a GREAT offer!!

Looking forward to this meet and i don't even have a TT 

Amz, if its easier for you, Cam can pick me up as its kinda on his way! Either way, im there!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

COLI said:


> Are newbees allowed ? be good to put faces to threads plus its not far from me [smiley=gossip.gif]


Newbies are encouraged to meet all of us to put faces to cars and forum names. So welcome to the mad house.... 

Was we should celebrate your birthday......... 

i2oops, fantastic idea and I would follow you to the skies as I have a few hours of flying lesson as well. But as you know the aerodrome closes at sun down and it would be touch and go as all cars will be eventually at the car park by 8ish.... Good idea though........


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks matey, look forward to it !!!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Last year was great, really looking forward to this!


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

slineTT said:


> COLI said:
> 
> 
> > Are newbees allowed ? be good to put faces to threads plus its not far from me [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


Damn, you're right that would be too late  We'll just have to arrange another elstree meet a bit earlier next time 

Ben! Have you sold your TTizzle??? A part of me will die if you have  Still it will be good to see you all again!! No getting out of the flying buddy - I've already reserved one of the the seats for you (the pilots!). I said I'd help you with your fear :wink:


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

waTTford said:


> Count me in


Excellent, newbies will be assigned a special section of the car park......


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

slineTT said:


> waTTford said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in
> ...


Is that close to the pub so I don't have far to walk for a beer? :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


whereas Ben, your just special! :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

You mean special to you ? 

Thats very sweet of you to say'!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

No worries Ben, I'll come get your skinny ass!

As for Mrs CamV6, hmmm, dunno about her! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

She shouldn't miss the show Cam......


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

There are some lovely meets coming in this month and hopefully the weather will play along. Please don't forget this one for your June adventures.......


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this one. Where is Gem?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amiTT said:


> I'm really looking forward to this one. Where is Gem?


Thats a good point!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

can you put my name down, sounds like its guna be interesting. Ben if you want i can pick u up on the way round the a406, some directions and someone to do up a dubbie would be much appreciated 

Dave


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you add me to the list please....

If Dave and Simon are going I don`t want to miss the carnage................both garaunteed to have their brakes on fire by the entrance................


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Added my fellow TTiers.......... 

The straight in front of the pub is soooooooooo long......... :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

My fellow TTiers it was nice to see you at the Ace Cafe and I hope I see you again at the Elstree meet.......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Elias, temporarily penicl hisnibs and myself in, it's the day after our wedding anniversary so it might be a punt to get the inlaws to sit for us and a night out with you guys for a change, oh and some photo taking opportunities for hisnibs once again lying all over the ground with his big lense :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sure thing Dotti, i hope you can make it and have more lovely pics....... 

I will bring a megaphone especially for you...........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL thank you cherub


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Would love to have come to this but have just found out that I'm going to be in hospital from 17th for a week, so tis not to be. Keep me informed when you have the next one...would love to come.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

May even be bringing the other half to this one, unless she changes her mind :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

sTTarkie all the TTiers best wishes mate and we hope to see you soon at another meet...... 

Simon mrs is also welcome......


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

right im going to try come, need to find someone to come with me cos me mrs is on a hen weekend. Anyone coming from the surrey way for a small convoy?

will let you know for definate by the end of this week. Hopefullly i can get the new wheels on!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Excellent news Chris

Good luck with the alloys.... I will save you a space next to me.....


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Think my missus wants to come too 

pop me down as a plus one please [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

i will be there


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

The more the merrier..............


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Elias, finally looks like I can come to this  Just hope I get a chance to clean the car beforehand as the wheels match the body colour at the moment


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Excellent Paul. Is Ella coming along?

I had the same problem as you the other day and I decided to put a permanent solution to it, which I will demonstrate during the meet..........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Excellent Paul. Is Ella coming along?
> 
> I had the same problem as you the other day and I decided to put a permanent solution to it, which I will demonstrate during the meet..........


Not sure she will come to this one but I'll ask her again in case she's changed her mind.

Been looking forward to seeing what wheels you've put on


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I should be able to make this.

Not sure if I can be there for 19:00 though.

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Jim, that's not a problem as dinner will start after 8:00 and we will be there for quite some time.... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Elias, Ella confirmed she's not coming so just lil old me


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a load of 25% off food vouchers for the Battleaxes so I'll bring 'em along


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

waTTford said:


> I have a load of 25% off food vouchers for the Battleaxes so I'll bring 'em along


Oh dear, more food....... I will pump up the tyres then to take the extra load..... :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

OK TTiers, weather looks promising for Fri, cross your fingers.....................


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

slineTT said:


> OK TTiers, weather looks promising for Fri, cross your fingers.....................


Lovely! A nice pint in the sunshine, I might even let the Missus drive me home :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Elias, I will infact have a +1 this year, Jules will be coming to her first ever TT event, on the promise of limited car talk.... :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Flying home this weekend as I was in Le-Mans last weekend so I can't make it, but enjoy


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> Elias, I will infact have a +1 this year, Jules will be coming to her first ever TT event, on the promise of limited car talk.... :roll:


We promise Simon..... :roll: 
Now, what is her favourite topic of discussion, so that I know to seat her in the right corner........  
Politics? Fashion? Religion? Make up? Shoes? Shopping? Interior design? Psychology? Family? Business? Underwear? Actually I will participate on the later one as well......... :lol: :lol:

Vic i am sorry mate you can't make it but Le Mans sounds good to me......


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I might pop along to this,playing golf on Friday but should be back not too late,what sort of time will evryone be there till??


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dinner will be around 8:00 and we should be there until 10-11....... 

See you on Fri.....


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Im sorry guys, I have to pull out of this one unfortunately  Shame that as I wanted to catch up with everyone...


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry chaps, think I may have to miss this too.

My near-side rear quarter panel and a tree stump had an unfortunate coming together the other day. Result is a dented QP just in front of the wheel arch.

Got the estimator coming out from Amersham Audi to inspect & quote on the damage before I make a decision whether to push this through insurance.

The fooking annoying thing, is I have no one to blame but my own stoopid self.

Upshot of it is; I don't like driving a bent TT. I'm even parking it round the corner from the house, so it's out of sight, out of mind.

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Amit and Jim that's a pity, you will miss great fun. I am sure though we will see you in the next one. 
Jim i hope your dents are sorted fast.

Elias


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

slineTT said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Elias, I will infact have a +1 this year, Jules will be coming to her first ever TT event, on the promise of limited car talk.... :roll:
> ...


My Missus(and my daughter) are coming and so is COLI's Mrs I believe, sit her near them, nooo chance of car talk :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Excellent, a friend of mine is coming with me and he has no real interest in cars.
So he can entertain the ladies........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Not bringing Donna..??

:?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Donna will come as well Penny, yeahp it's going to be one of those trips..... full car..... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cool...see you tomorrow!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok people, tonite it is then. Once a year the Elstree meet.

Be there at 7:00 straight through the car park where all the TTs will be parked....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im not gonna make this im afriad!

Have a good one guys!


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

we had a great evening, thanks to slineTT for organising the event


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Sline, thanks for organizing a great meet ! Excellent food, excellent company [smiley=gossip.gif] and some great looking cars.

Looking forward to the next one.

Coope and Mrs Coope


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Coope said:


> Hey Sline, thanks for organizing a great meet ! Excellent food, excellent company [smiley=gossip.gif] and some great looking cars.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Coope and Mrs Coope


Ditto!

Good to meet a few new faces (new to me anyway). thanks again Elias - great evening


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Coope said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sline, thanks for organizing a great meet ! Excellent food, excellent company [smiley=gossip.gif] and some great looking cars.
> ...


Good job Sline, well done for organising! Great to meet you and other friendly forum members - look forward to the next one


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Coope said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sline, thanks for organizing a great meet ! Excellent food, excellent company [smiley=gossip.gif] and some great looking cars.
> ...


Double ditto!!

A great evening, some new faces, and some fab looking cars. Thanks Elias - another success!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you all for coming TTiers, indeed some lovely cars on the gravel and some even lovelier people.

I have never seen so many lovely ladies at a TT meet...............


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

A big thanks from myself and the missus,

well done Elias.

Cheers matey


----------

